# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Переносные устройства для детей

## Алёна Давыдова

Наткнулась на сюжет о слингах и рюкзачках в передаче "Жить здорово":

На мой взгляд, преувеличили они опасность. Да и к Малышевой у меня неоднозначное отношение - она порой такие вещи глупые по телевизору говорит... Но все-таки что-то меня в ролике зацепило. Видимо с какой-то стороны они правы. Я часто замечаю, как откидывается головка назад у спящего в слинге малыша. И мне это не нравится - стараюсь либо слингом зафиксировать, либо рукой придерживаю. А на улице видела у какой-то мамы спящего ребенка с запрокинутой головкой. Неправильно это...

И вот мысль еще одна появилась - а не вредна ли для шеи подобным образом динамическая гимнастика?

----------


## kazangi

http://www.guslenok.ru/articles/ostorogno_ernst/ рекомендую почитать эту статью

http://sling-info.ru/joomla/index.ph...=article&id=86 и вот эту тоже

http://www.debilizator.tv/big.cgi?ka...ime=1284093000 а это хорошая передача о слингах

----------


## yakudza

честно говоря, дурацкий был сюжет в этой передаче. единственное, что они хотели сказать - в слинге ребенка трясет, поэтому не стоит носить его так постоянно. А Малышева зануда, имхо....
Могли бы и про пользу сказать что-нибудь.

----------


## lastochka

А что за девушка вступилась за слинг? Малышева ведь оказалась неправа, сразу ушла, потому что не нашла, что ответить...а про голову везде написано. тканью придерживать, полой шарфа...

----------


## kazangi

Слингоконсультант она приглашенный, не помню имя.

----------


## yakudza

_kazangi_, спасибо за ссылочки (прочла не сразу), полный разнос!!!! Супер!

----------


## evgenia74

Нашла свежую статью про выбор слинга, почитайте!
https://naturebaby.ru/articles/vybor...ozhdenogo.htmlhttps://naturebaby.ru/articles/vybor...ozhdenogo.html

----------

